# Apartment rental prices in Dubai



## molly (Aug 14, 2008)

Moving to Dubai in September, company putting me up in a hotel for 30 days to allow sufficient time to find an apartment to rent. I'm after a 1 bedroom apartment either at the Marina, Greens, Barsha, JLT...budget £1000-1200 per month for rental. Is that realistic?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try the following websites for rental properties. They should give you a fair idea of what you can expect to pay for a one-bed apartment in your preferred locations. Just be aware that rent are paid annually and upfront. On top of the annual rent, you need to add 5% agency fees & 5% deposit.

Dubai Property Real Estate â€“ Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us.
Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds


----------



## molly (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks very much for the links. I did hear that rent upfront is required typically with one cheque but sometimes two is that correct?


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

*One or two cheques*

Yes - that's right.

Often a landlord will accept two cheques for an increase in the rent. For example, in my case (in the last week) the rent was 130,000 AED/annum for 1 cheque or 135,000 for two cheques. 

Good 1br apartments in the desirable areas are around the 150-160K AED/annum at the moment. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

wadiman said:


> Yes - that's right.
> 
> Often a landlord will accept two cheques for an increase in the rent. For example, in my case (in the last week) the rent was 130,000 AED/annum for 1 cheque or 135,000 for two cheques.
> 
> ...


Yes, and it can work the other way too !
Our LL was happy with 2 cheques for this new place, but by paying with 1, we got 15,000 dhs off price.


----------



## molly (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I realise rent is extortionate but some of my expat buddies (I used to live in Dubai 15 years) have been saying that you can get 1BR apartments for AED100,000 per annum...are these pretty crap then? As you seem to be saying good one's are much more expensive.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

I think 100k a year is pretty amditious, although there are things listed on the property websites at these prices but you've got to add the fees on top of this figure. 

Some people chasing apartments at this price have also said that when they've gone to see things its only afterwards that they've been told they are more expense, so be careful.


----------



## molly (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, much appreciated.


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

*100,000 AED 1br apt = :-(*

From my search over the last three weeks 100K/annum doesn't get you a very nice 1br apt in places like Dubai marina or The Greens - which are pretty popular areas with westerners. 

However, in other locations/developments your dirhams will go a lot further - eg Discovery Gardens at the Jebel Ali end of town (southern end) or International City near the other end. It really does depend on where you are looking to work as, ideally, you should choose a place that's fairly close to your workplace to reduce your travel times and frustration.


----------



## molly (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks very much. My office is going to be at Dubai Silicon Oasis. Some friends of mine said Al Barsha is ok...admittedly doesn't have the appeal of Dubai Marine but I'm also hesitant to throw money at huge rental when I'm planning to be out there to save, which I will be able to even if I went for a higher rental...it just seems daft that's all


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

molly said:


> Thanks very much. My office is going to be at Dubai Silicon Oasis. Some friends of mine said Al Barsha is ok...admittedly doesn't have the appeal of Dubai Marine but I'm also hesitant to throw money at huge rental when I'm planning to be out there to save, which I will be able to even if I went for a higher rental...it just seems daft that's all


Molly, 
Ideally, due to the traffic, people try and live close to where they are working.
In your case, there are places in Silicon Oasis, but I think there is only villas, the nearest apartments (which are just down the road from SO, are in International City...and they are cheaper. Some people love IC (like friends of ours), others dont...depends what cluster/building you live in I guess.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

My studio apt in IC was 45,000 per annum (price as of April 08 but may have increased). And as mentioned, it's ideal for commuting to Silicon Oasis as it's minutes away.

Taking away the negative aspects of IC, the place is begining to boom with new businesses, I suspect it'll grow with Western expats over time.

In Italy cluster, there is a shisha restaurant owned by an Iraqi, it's the best place I've ever been to (and I've been to many restaurants around the world!!) Art Bay Cafe is a definiate must to visit. The origins of this chain (there is also another cafe in Diera) began in Baghdad, as can be seen from their website. Please visit it, if you get the chance, you won't be disappointed.


----------

